# Lung cancer



## goldens

Hi, I joined quite a while ago but have been a lurker and not a poster but I'm needing some help and wondered if anyone had any knowledge of lung cancer and its symptoms in their golden. Sorry this post is so long but I wanted to include everything in case anyone recognises anything.

About seven weeks ago our 8 year old golden, Buffy, began to have an occasional cough. At first we thought it was kennel cough and treated it as such. After a couple of weeks there was no improvement so we went to the vets and were told it was allergic bronchitis. Steroids were prescribed and we were told to go back in two weeks. There was no improvement so back we went. Saw a different vet and she said she wanted to rule out a heart problem so we did an xray. She was thinking it seemed like laryngeal paralysis and aspiration pneumonia and when I've read up on that all the symptoms seemed to fit. When the xrays came back they showed very congested lungs and some marks that they were worried may be tumours. The xrays were sent to a specialist and his results came back today and he is 95% certain it is cancer. 

At the moment she is on antibiotics for treating pneumonia and they mentioned giving her mild sedatives as that may help symptoms. The symptoms she's showing are, the cough which has lessened since the antibiotics, very fast and shallow breathing , after exercise she breathes hard, panting more than usual and sometimes has a raspy noise to it, her bark sounds different. She still wants to exercise, is active and interested in things as normal, eating well, hasn't lost weight.

If anyone has sadly had any experience of lung cancer or laryngeal paralysis I would be very glad to know symptoms that were shown.

I'm at a loss to know what to do. I'm devastated and can't believe my beautiful girl is now so ill, I thought it was just a minor cough. If it is lung cancer we have been told there is no point doing chemo or radiation therapy so there is nothing to offer us. She hates to go to the vets so I wouldn't want to put her through anything if there's no point but how can I just give up on her. At the moment they are saying to keep on the antibiotics and go back in three weeks for another xray to compare any changes. If any one can help I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I have no experience with lung cancer in dogs, but wanted you to know that I'll be praying for you & Buffy. Hoping that they determine it is something treatable so you can have your girl for a lot longer. Know that you will always find support here... whether it's a shoulder to lean on, ears to listen, or tears to share. We care.


----------



## Nanika

I am sorry that I don't have any information to share that would be helpful. All that I can do is offer my prayers and best wishes. We are all connected because of the love we share for this beautiful breed...feeling your fear and concern and wishing you the best.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I've had no experience with lung cancer in dogs, so have nothing to offer but sympathy that you and Buffy are going through this. Is there a specialist from whom you can get a second opinion? Perhaps a veterinary school or vet teaching hospital, or someone who specializes in oncology? I am fortunate to have an outstanding collection of veterinary specialists in internal medicine, oncology, ophthalmology and surgery in my area. I hope Buffy's problem is something that can be treated, and that you are blessed with many more happy years with her. Please keep us posted about how she is doing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I wanted to add the candle site. Many here use this for prayers, good thoughts. Candles stay lit for 48 hours. I hope it provides you some strength and comfort.
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## paula bedard

Hi.....My Sam had very similar symptoms. It was explained to me that the doorway in the throat that blocks food from entering the lungs was partially paralyzed. I got the layman's terms. He also had a neurological condition that caused a delay in his hind quarters. He would occasionally drag a foot... The "throat" condition caused a cough, and he would also cough up his food while eating. He had this condition for about a year before he developed aspiration pneumonia. Xrays showed he also had a tumor in his chest and his ribcage was being eaten away. I do not believe the conditions were related. He at the very end, developed Mega Esophagus and could not swallow anything...all food/water went directly into his lungs. I am sorry for your
Buffy's diagnosis. I hope your cancer scare is not what it appears and she just has pneumonia which you can treat. God Bless.

Another member, Debles, also had a dog with similar symptoms, I hope she sees this and responds to your post. She knows much more about this than I do.


----------



## mist

No help either, but wanted to say what a beautiful girl she is, sending gentle hugs


----------



## allux00

I'm so sorry. I've never heard of this illness before so I can't offer you much help, just to say that she is beautiful and you are in our prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## cinnamonteal

One of my husband's childhood dogs, Cinder (lab/golden mix) passed away from lung cancer. He had a persistent cough that wouldn't go away and decreased energy.

I'm so sorry for Buffy's diagnosis and I wish you both the very best of luck.

Hugs and prayers from California.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sending you all good vibes and jingles. Your Buffy is a beauty.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I just found out recently that one of my grandpuppies just passed of lung cancer. He had been feeling very good but then started coughing. They initially treated him for kennel cough but when that didn't help, did an x-ray and found tumors in his lungs. He went back a week later for an appointment prior to going to an oncologist, and the number of tumors had doubled. Shortly after that, he began struggling to breath and had to be euthanized. It was pretty quick, and it didn't sound like he suffered much, but it left a huge hole in his owners heart :-(

I hope that the news for Buffy is better than it was for my grandpuppy.


----------



## maggie1951

*Good friend*

This is a very good friend of mine she really helped me through the bad times when i lost Sadie so if anyone out there can help please pull out all the stops to help please.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951

Bumbing up please try and help


----------



## TiffanyK

Buffy is such a beautiful girl! I am sorry that I don't have any insight or info to offer you, but I am going to light a candle for Buffy and pray that the xray in 3 weeks will show a clean bill of health for your girl! Don't lose hope. It's great to gather information and learn all you can about all of the possibilities, IMO, but I encourage you to cling to hope and faith and enjoy every secnd with Buffy! Focus on the positives and the fact that there is hope that in 3 weeks you will get an xray that shows clear lungs!

That said, welcome to GRF and I am sorry it is under these circumstances. I hope you will feel free to post and vent any teenie, tiny little worry you have if that helps you stay hopeful and helps you in the next 3 weeks of waiting to get the next round of xrays! I'm thinking that Buffy will pick up on your feelings too though, and if you are too worried and stressed it might be something she senses. I don't know if that makes sense, but I think it would be best if you are able to destress with us and be relaxed with Buffy!

Please keep us posted!

Tiffany


----------



## twinny41

Sorry to hear that your precious girl is unwell. I dont know if it applies to dogs but in humans loss of appetite and weight loss are a common symptom of lung cancer. It may be worth asking your vet for a referral to a veterinary oncologist for options re identifying the type of tumors present and any treatment options. Multiple lung masses could be a sign of fungal disease - possibility? I would think confirmation of lung cancer could only be confirmed by biopsy but I guess a specialist knows what he is looking at. My thoughts go out to you at this time and pray you get some good news. Buffy is so beautiful.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Blastomycosis is sometimes mis-diagnosed as lung cancer but I don't know if blasto exists in the UK?


----------



## lalala

I am very sorry both you and Buffy are going through a very difficult situation. I am not too familiar with Canine Lung cancer per se, but I can comment some regarding lung cancer in general. 

First off, I am a little upset that your vet didn't do a chest x-ray when you first brought her in. She is 8 years old with a complaint of a cough, the vet should have had x-rays done at that point. As far as symptoms go, I would watch out for weight loss, labored breathing, cough frequency and productivity (does anything come up when she coughs-thick mucous, blood, etc?),fever and anemia. 

I would also strongly encourage you to have your vet refer you to an oncologist and/or radiologist. Radiologist can usually tell by looking at the x-rays if the nearby lymph nodes are invaded (malignancy) and if the lucency is from a tumor(s) or congestion (as in pneumonia/heart failure). There is a good chance they can do a needle aspiration from the lymph nodes if that's the case. Oncologists can suggest many options for identifying tumors and treatment. Even if you decide not to go through with treatment suggested, I think it's worth knowing all those options.

Cancer in lungs occur mainly by two different ways. One is lung cells turn cancerous (primary cancer). The other way is through malignancy (secondary cancer). In humans, since we smoke or have second-hand smoking, the occurrence of the primary cancer is higher. But for canines, I'm thinking the chance of them having primary cancer must be low. But again, I am no canine cancer expert, so I'm hesitant to comment on that, but there is a possibility that there are cancer cells somewhere else and they might have just landed in her lungs through lymph flow. 

If you do not want to go through surgery or chemo or anything invasive, treating one symptom at a time as they appear may be the best option too. In that case, seeing a specialist may not be necessary. You can spoil her as much as you can and give as much love as she can handle (Goldens are such experts in that area!) The decision is just too personal that nobody but you should be making it and we will all be supportive whatever you decide to do. Are you doing anything for her pain? It's usually suggested to start pain relief meds even before any symptoms that suggest she is in pain appear. For cancer patients, pain control is a big part of their treatment. If she tolerates Rimadyl, that may be a good starting med.

My Cody passed away this past March from a lung condition though it was not cancer. He ended up spending last two weeks of his life at the teaching hospital here in Michigan. We all believed that he could beat the illness but when the time came, we all knew. He went through multiple albumin transfusions, surgeries, you name it. When he stopped eating, his oxygen level was not increased even with oxygen supply we had to let him go. It was the hardest decision to make, but we knew the time had arrived. 

Again I am very sorry about your Buffy. Many of people on this forum know what you are going through. She is such a beautiful girl. Please do keep us updated on her condition. I'll be thinking of her and sending my prayers your way.


----------



## BeauShel

Though you have been a member for awhile, I wanted to welcome you and Buffy. I am sorry that you had to come back for something like this. I think that I would go to a oncologist for a second opinion and how to proceed from there. I think your vet should be moving very quickly on this since it can be progress so much faster in dogs (inmyopinion). Good luck with whatever you decide and spoil her rotten. We are here for you to rant and rave or just for opinions. Buffy is a very beautiful girl


----------



## Heidi36oh

Sending thought's and prayers from Ohio.


----------



## goldensmum

We lost our first golden - Kelly - to lung cancer. She started coughing and the a couple of days later she stopped eating. She had blood tests and x rays and the x rays showed that she had lung cancer. Our vet said to us that "he could try and keep her going", if that was what we wanted, but i sensed the "but" and we knew that option would be selfish, as much as we didn't want to lose her, we didn't want to let her suffer, she was obviously in pain and very distressed. We made the decision to let her go.

Sorry that this was probably not what you wanted to hear right now, but all cases are different. Sending you prayers and good luck wishes for Buffy


----------



## honeysmum

I have no experience of this so I am sorry cant offer any advice or help, but wanted to say how sorry I am that Buffy is so ill my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## kirst1

No help I'm afraid, but Buffy is beautiful and I wish you both all the best.


----------



## Hudson

Sorry to hear that you found on the forum under Buffy's illness. Buffy is a gorgeous girl, iI hope on her next visit to the vet she improves. Prayers for Buffy.


----------



## goldens

Thanks to all of you for your help,all your kind thoughts and all the info offered. I'm going to get in touch with the vets and see where to go from here. Buffy has had to be sedated twice in the last week while she had tests and while she was still a bit dopey her breathing returned to normal so I think I may try a mild sedative to see if it makes her more comfortable while we consider what to do.

I'm just about to take Buffy out for a short walk, she still wants to be active which I don't understand if she is as bad as they say.

I still want to look more into laryngeal paralysis. Has anyone heard of that? Other than that my vet did suggest a fungal infection to the specialist but he said only if we lived in South America as it's not in the UK.

Tracy


----------



## maggie1951

Because Daisy is so still so afraid of the dustcart have been giving her a herbal seditive which it does seem to have helped her i am at work at the moment i will have a look what there called when i get home.
And what a lovely photo of Buffy

Maggie


----------



## goldens

Thanks Maggie, that would be great. I tried to PM you earlier but I don't have enough posts to be able to so I'll email you later. I'm just going to have a search for Joy Barrett now, thanks for mentioning that to me.

Tracy


----------



## maggie1951

Your welcome Tracy i will try and find her also again if i can't i have her telephone number at home.

Maggie


----------



## spruce

most positive thoughts for your beautiful, precious Buffy


----------



## maggie1951

Justed google her and i expect you have found it if you do phone her just mention Maggie with Meg told you about her !!!! hopfully she will remeber me.
*www.animalhealing.org.uk* 

Good luck anything is worth a try for that beautiful Buffy

Maggie


----------



## 3 goldens

I Am So Sorry Aboutyour Beatiful Girl. I Have No Experiece With Lung Cancer. I Lost My 8 Yr. 9 Mon Old Golden Girl 5 Weeks Ago Today To Cancer, It Was Bowel Cancer. I Lost My 12 1/2 Year Old Irish Setter Back In '97 To Bone Cancer Rear Leg. Becaue Of His Age We Didn't Try Aything Other Than Givng Him A Great Time His Last Weeks. Surgery Was Done On Kaycee--it Started As Exploratory To Find The Mass And Determine It Could Be Removed, It Was In He Worse Possible Place, Started On Her Appendix And Then Wrapped Around Whre Large And Small Intestines Join. He Removed It, As Large As My Two Fis Put Together, But She Was Gone 48 Hours Later.

Hopefully When You Have More X Rays Done Her Lungs Will Be Clear And It Will Have Jut Been A Bad Scare. Prayers For Your Sugar Face Girl.


----------



## goldensmum

If you want to try a herbal sedative - try Bach's Rescue Remedy. I used it a few times with Ginny with great success - it calms them down without the doping. Buffy is a beautiful girl and i hope and pray that there is a good outcome for her.


----------



## Torrie and Buddy

Just to let you know you are in our thoughts and prayers. Buffy looks like such a sweetie. Gentle hugs to you both.


----------



## Debles

I missed this thread somehow.
So very very sorry about your Buffy's illness. The first thing I would do is get to a lung specialist since your vet doesn't seem to know exactly what it is. You have to have an accurate diagnosis to take action.

Since it could be cancer, L..P.or something else you really need a diagnosis soon to treat!
The L. P. is treatable and steroids are one way that seems to help and you didn't mention the vet put her on steroids?

Did you research L. P. on line? I did and they listed various treatments. Was a lung xray done yet?

As Paula mentioned, one of my goldens developed megaesopagus which symptoms are a cough (mistaken for kennel cough) and aspiration pneumonia. It is the slow paralysis of the esophagus. I think it is mainly caused by hypothyroidism but don't know for sure. 
If caught early there is treatment. Our dog was diagnosed too late because of an inadequete vet and our boy died. He aspirated all food and water and could have only lived with a feeding tube. He was 12 and already so deteriorated by the disease once it was diagnosed we had no choice but to let him go. I still feel guilty for listening to this quack of a vet for so long.

Please be proactive for Buffy and seek more specialized opinions! Keep us updated. You and Buff are in our prayers. She is so beautiful!


----------



## maggie1951

Debles said:


> I missed this thread somehow.
> So very very sorry about your Buffy's illness. The first thing I would do is get to a lung specialist since your vet doesn't seem to know exactly what it is. You have to have an accurate diagnosis to take action.
> 
> Since it could be cancer, L..P.or something else you really need a diagnosis soon to treat!
> The L. P. is treatable and steroids are one way that seems to help and you didn't mention the vet put her on steroids?
> 
> Did you research L. P. on line? I did and they listed various treatments. Was a lung xray done yet?
> 
> As Paula mentioned, one of my goldens developed megaesopagus which symptoms are a cough (mistaken for kennel cough) and aspiration pneumonia. It is the slow paralysis of the esophagus. I think it is mainly caused by hypothyroidism but don't know for sure.
> If caught early there is treatment. Our dog was diagnosed too late because of an inadequete vet and our boy died. He aspirated all food and water and could have only lived with a feeding tube. He was 12 and already so deteriorated by the disease once it was diagnosed we had no choice but to let him go. I still feel guilty for listening to this quack of a vet for so long.
> 
> Please be proactive for Buffy and seek more specialized opinions! Keep us updated. You and Buff are in our prayers. She is so beautiful!


 
Thanks for that i knowTracy is off line at the moment so i have e-mailed her direct. 

Maggie


----------



## goldens

Thanks for letting me know of Debles post Maggie.

Thanks for posting Debles. We had xrays taken last week, they were sent to a specialist referral centre to be looked at as our own vet was unsure if they showed cancer. The specialist there is 95% sure it is cancer. I had read on a Laryngeal Paralysis list that some dogs with LP have a false cancer diagnosis from the xray and that is the tiny bit of hope I'm clinging too. I've researched it online and will ask the vet about it again in the morning and see what more can be done to get a definate diagnosis.

Buffy is on steroids but the dose is being reduced, she's just gone down to 10 mg a day, she was put on them when we originally went to the vets and was diagnosed with bronchitis. As that diagnosis was wrong they are taking her off them. She's also on clavamox as they are treating in case it is pneumonia.

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your golden. Breathing problems are a terrible thing to see, so frightening. I am still so shocked by all that's happening, she's gone from such a happy, healthy dog and deteriorated so fast. We were on holiday a few weeks ago and I've been watching some of the videos tonight of her playing with our other dogs and it seems like a lifetime away.

It's not been a good day today, her breathing has not been good and she's coughed a lot today too. She still wanted to go for a short walk, she still wants to eat, she certainly hasn't given up but she's struggling. Can I ask you debles what were the symptoms of aspiration pneumonia when your dog had it? 

Will post what the vet says tomorrow,

Tracy


----------



## lucylu

Hi, I'm new to the group and just read your post about Buffy's problems. Surely the vet checked for heart worm didn't they? I don't know much about the disease nor how they test for it, but I read it causes a cough and lung problems as it advances. 
Good luck with your Buffy.
Bill Ong
Northwest IN
Down to one dog - LucyLu a 7 yo GR.


----------



## Debles

Tracy,
My Max's aspiration pneumonia looked like kennel cough. He coughed but mostly threw up white foam which is a symptom of kennel cough also. The vet kept putting him on antibiotics and giving him antibiotic shots. I knew it was a pneumonia plus he eventually couldn't keep any food down and was getting weaker and weaker.
I took him to another vet and that vet did a barium xray that showed his food/water just hung in his esophagus like in a sack and never got to his stomach. Max was so weak by this time. We had wasted valuable time with the other stupid vet being treated for kennel cough!!!

It doesn't sound like Buffy has megaesophagus but I will pray it is L.P. at least that is treatable. 
Tracy, you and Buffy are in my prayers. She is so beautiful and has the sweetest face.
Please keep us updated. They can treat her for L. P.... it doesn't sound like it can hurt.


----------



## maggie1951

Tracy 
Look at the IRR site and read the bit on the dog called Steel

Maggie


----------



## daisydogmom

I am so sorry to hear about your Buffy. It's so scary to watch them have difficulties breathing. My old girl Sadie had some type of lung disease. Like your Buffy, she had very labored breathing and did a lot of coughing. Our vet thought it was bronchitis or LP at first. After MANY x-rays and second opinions, we ended up treating her with medications to help make her feel comfortable (as she was quite old at the onset of the condition). I believe we had her on on the following (I don't think these are spelled right): theophiline (a bronchodilator), Etogesic (NSAID), and a high dose of Prednisone for quite a while. Luckily, all of this helped her live for several more comfortable and active months. I hope your vet has some different options for you (like going to a specialist). Did the steroid not help? Please keep us updated.


----------



## daddysgirl

my sisters dog(sweet Kyle) was dx with laryngeal paralyis when he had emergency surgery to remove a tumor. it was the most horrible thing to see when it got bad. he would gasp for air, and pant like crazy and a wierd sound. all we could do was to pet him, and help him calm down. my sister did alot of research and found a pill that helped. i will call her in the am and let you know what it is. Denise


----------



## mybuddy

God bless our Buffy


----------



## maggie1951

Tracy i can see your on line how is Buffy i have been worried for you.


----------



## JustBeachy

I'm so sorry to hear about Buffy and will keep your furry bff in my prayers. I know exactly how you feel. I found this today as I search for answers myself. We just arrived home from the vet with the news that my Koda may also be suffering from lung cancer. Excessive barking while laying down, what I thought to be gagging but apparently is coughing, disoriented at times and labored breathing. Xrays show abnormal lungs, enlarged heart and possibly a mass or fluid in his stomach. I can't imagine losing him but I also can't imagine him suffering. This is a whole new heartbreaking learning experience for me. As I gather info and learn more, I will be sure to pass it on..


----------



## gold4me

I am sorry to hear about Koda. We went through this with our Beau in 2009. His X-rays showed spots on his lung and his coughing progressed and he then would occasionally cough up a blood clot. There weren't any meds that our vet felt would benefit him and as he hated going to the vet we let his attitude and comfort be our guide. We did not have him very long after his diagnosis. It is a terrible feeling of what do I do, when do I do it. My best wishes and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Welcome to the forum, I am so sorry for your sweet Koda. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## Shelbi17

Our 13 year old Golden started panting all the time. Even when she would just relax in the family room - she'd just start panting. She's older and any change in behavior we notice right away. We avoided taking her to the vet b /c we knew it wasn't going to be good news. We finally took her b/c she started showing signs of a UTI and when we took her in, had her X-rayed. She had fluid in her lungs and a mass as well. The vet was very sweet but did not mince words in saying that "mass in lngs are never benign". We treated her for the urinary tract infection and gave her 10 days of antibiotic to clear her lungs. We took her back yesterday and the fluid in her lungs was less but we got a better look at the TWO masses now growing in our sweet girls chest. 

Our vet told us to spoi her and that when the time comes, we'll know. She said when she starts no longer enjoying the things she ususlaly does (going outside, going to the river, spending time around our family) - that will be when we need to make the decision to put her down. Our problem is that our dog NEVER acts likes she's in any pain - and that is our fear.......that we won't know ad she'll suffer. But the vet has assured us that when its time, we'll know. I'm sorry about your pup.


----------



## Karen519

*Shelbi*



Shelbi17 said:


> Our 13 year old Golden started panting all the time. Even when she would just relax in the family room - she'd just start panting. She's older and any change in behavior we notice right away. We avoided taking her to the vet b /c we knew it wasn't going to be good news. We finally took her b/c she started showing signs of a UTI and when we took her in, had her X-rayed. She had fluid in her lungs and a mass as well. The vet was very sweet but did not mince words in saying that "mass in lngs are never benign". We treated her for the urinary tract infection and gave her 10 days of antibiotic to clear her lungs. We took her back yesterday and the fluid in her lungs was less but we got a better look at the TWO masses now growing in our sweet girls chest.
> 
> Our vet told us to spoi her and that when the time comes, we'll know. She said when she starts no longer enjoying the things she ususlaly does (going outside, going to the river, spending time around our family) - that will be when we need to make the decision to put her down. Our problem is that our dog NEVER acts likes she's in any pain - and that is our fear.......that we won't know ad she'll suffer. But the vet has assured us that when its time, we'll know. I'm sorry about your pup.


Shelbi: I am so very sorry to hear about your sweet girl. My girl In Dec. 2010, my Smooch had fluid around her lungs and heart, they thought it might be lung cancer. When I took her into the vet they took the xrays, and gave her oxygen because she was having trouble breathing. She was also eating less and less. Dr. Lassiter felt and so did we, in Smooch's case, that it was best to be with her and say goodbye that day. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## LynnC

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet pup. We lost our almost 9 YO Cosmo last November to metastatic lung cancer . My vet basically told me the same. Her last few days she was eating less and less and finally wouldn't even take her favorite foods. She also stopped drinking water. Then finally she wouldn't lye down and seemed very anxious. The vet said she didn't lye down because when she stood there was less pressure on her lungs  . We then knew it was time. He was our first dog we had to help to the rainbow bridge. Trust yourself, when its time you'll know. For now love and enjoy her every moment of every day. None of us know what tomorrow will bring. What is her name? Do you have a picture? I'd love to see it. Good luck.


----------



## Linda9211

I would like to tell you Sadie's story it might make someone feel better. My Golden female 11 year old has the same syptoms you describe. Last April she was diagnosed with lung cancer i was told it was so bad that she would only be with us 3 weeks. I was told to feed her what ever she wants, spoil her rotten "like she already isnt spoiled" and enjoy the little time she has left so that being said it has been 13 months since that diagnosis she still has all the symptoms and is still eating, playing and climbing the steps everyday. We are not in denile we know it is a matter of time but it is not on the vets time it is hers. So enjoy for as long as you have.


----------

